# 1979 7.5 hp Mercury No Spark



## ric44 (Jun 4, 2017)

Guys I bought this motor from a dealer a few years ago and am just now getting around to fixing it . It had no switch box when I got it so I have bought and installed a used one taken from a running motor . I got everything hooked up along with new plugs and was kind of surprised to find it had no spark on either plug . I pulled the flywheel to have a looksee and since I have no peak voltage test equipment I used a ohmmeter to check the trigger . I think I may have found the culprit because I get no reading at all across the 2 wires . There is no continuity and it checks open . I haven't checked the charge coils yet but the stator appears to be new . Any thoughts ? Thanks


----------



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2017)

Any winding should have a reading across it. Check each lead for shorts to ground as well. Doubt they are there but a valid check as well.


----------



## ric44 (Jun 4, 2017)

According to the specs I should be getting 140-160 ohms resistance across the wires .


----------

